# Can someone else fill your medical prescription abroad.



## Bronco Lane (19 May 2012)

Is it allowable to give a medical prescription to somebody else to fill who might be travelling to Spain to avail of cheaper medicines?  I cannot get over the price of my Cholesterol lowering tablets in Ireland. A family member is travelling over soon. (Not a medical question just a logistical question).


----------



## browtal (19 May 2012)

They do not have to honour a prescription written by a non Spanish Doctor.
There are still some pharmacists dispensing prescription items without prescriptions.

However your friend could go to a Spanish doctor who would write the prescription and then dispense it there. The doctors there usually charge about €30 for a visit. If your friend explains her situation regarding costs the doctor will write a second prescription to dispense in a second chemist or on a different day. They understand our situation too well. Browtal


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 May 2012)

I know plenty of people who buy their cholesterol medication abroad in pharmacies without prescriptions.  They just hand in the box with the english wording and ask for the same type.  Its regularly half the price.


----------



## Bronco Lane (20 May 2012)

Thanks. I have done this myself in Spain, France and Italy. I generally just hand in the prescription and I am never asked for I.D. or anything. This might be because cholesterol lowering drugs do not warrant a prescription in these countries, I am not sure about that however. I have found that I am paying about one third of the price that I am charged here.
I was more concerned that I was going to ask my son to do it on my behalf as I am not travelling abroad this year and I don't want him to end up Bangkok Hilton style.


----------



## Eithneangela (20 May 2012)

All Spanish/French pharmacies will sell this medication (probably Tenelol) over the counter - what's more, if the quantity you require is not there at the time, they will have it later that day or the next morning. In our family, we save a small fortune on medication for High Blood Pressure, Hypo Thyroidism, Osteopenia, Enteric Aspiric, Anti-Inflammatory by buying all we require for 6 months on 2 trips to France per year. No prescriptions required.


----------



## Bronco Lane (22 May 2012)

That's great information. I was wondering why they never really looked at or stamped the back of my prescription. I was quoted circa €56 from Boots for a generic version of Crestor for a one months supply. €48 from a chemist in Stillorgan but ended up getting it in the Mount Merrion area for €40. I think I will definitely try and get a family member to get it for me.


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 May 2012)

Rosuva seems to be the popular generic version.


----------



## Complainer (24 May 2012)

It may depend on whether the drug is still in patent or not. I checked the price of my in-patent BP drug on a last trip to Spain, but there was no saving to be had there.


----------

